# Follow along as my 2013 DH bike is built—literally.



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

I will be posting photos of my 2013 ride as it gets built. And not just "Ooh, I got a frame and watch me as I put parts on it" but really *AS IT GETS BUILT.* From raw tubes and aluminum, through bending, notching, welding and powdercoat, to a completed bicycle frame. The frame is a beta prototype of the GG/DH, a single-pivot DH workhorse with adjustable geo, pedaling efficiency, and durability held top-of-mind during the design process. The folks behind Guerrilla Gravity are personal friends and race competitors of mine, and watching along as they go through the design, prototype, and eventual production learning curve has been awesome and eye-opening. They spent a year and a half designing the first proto, had it built last spring, and rode/raced them the entire 2012 season here in Colorado. Design tweaks were made, bits were rethunked, and now they're moving in to the "beta" phase and producing 10 of these Bad Larrys, one of which will be mine.

First, a few links for anyone wanting to know a bit moar about the people, the company, the bike, etc.

Official website: RideGG.com
Facebook page (probably the best place to keep up with them): https://www.facebook.com/RideGG
Ridemonkey thread announcing their company: Guerrilla Gravity, new frame manufacturer in Colorado

Will and Matt with the freshly built Alphas last spring:









*Now, on to the goods:* images and wordings following the build process of the Beta frames. I'll keep it classy and just post stuff they've made public, so the updates will only be as quick as I get them. First we start with some raw materials...

Front triangle tubes, before bending:









Seat Tubes:









Then we get to some more machined bits:

Shock box plate being machined:









Shock box plates finished, with bottom brackets:









Front shock mounts, rear shock mount eccentrics, & derailleur hangers:









EDIT: this post was originally put on Ridemonkey in mid-September. Today's update is below, and I'll try and be moar diligent with them.


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

I was just informed yesterday that I have been slacking in the "post pictures of my 2013 ride" department. I blame the passing of Colorado Amendment 64, but I digress. Here's some moar pics of the new wHip as she gets builded:

*Getting jiggy with it:*









*Bended rear triangle tubes:*









*Bended but not notcheded down tubes:*









*Approaching the Will Smith Zone:*









*Fitting tubeses:*









*We have arrived at maximum jiggyness:*









At this very moment, the front triangles are off at the welder/powdercoater having their metals glued together with Teh Lightning. So stoked to (hopefully) get a sneak peak at the frames when they return. Rear triangle tubes are being notched and fitted and will head to said welder next.

Moar to follow.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice. Saw one of the protos @ Angelfire this spring. Looks burly and fun, can't wait to see the updates.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

This is a pretty cool thread. Do you have your components all planned already?


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

mtbnozpikr said:


> This is a pretty cool thread. Do you have your components all planned already?


I do, actually. It'll be a predominantly SRAM build, so Code brakes, XO shifter/derailer, Truvativ cranks and chainguide and stem. There will be Sunline bars, Cane Creek headset, and Mavic 823s laced to DT 440 hubs as non-SRAM stuffs.

GG mainly specs X-Fusion rear shocks on these, with an optional upgrade to a Cane Creek Double Barrel. I have decided to eschew the normalcy and run Rock Shox dampers front and rear, the back being squished via Vivid coil and a Boxxer WC up front to keep me from going over the bars. I think the engineer, Matt, is super excited I'm gonna run RS stuff F&R because he's only ever ridden his design with X-Fusion or CC suspension, and he's a turbo-nerd for that kinda comparative data analysis.

What does that leave? Oh yeah... seat and seatpost? Uuuhhhh... I'll probably have one of each of those items.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the bike build porn. Cant wait to see the final product!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Full Trucker said:


> I do, actually.


Cool, sounds like a pretty solid build you've got planned. I look forward to seeing it all unfold.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I like this thread. Very cool to see it built from the raw. Are you going to the 1000? I will be working contingency tues and wed.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Now this is a novel thread, a departure from the usual "what new bike should I get?" threads!


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

motochick said:


> I like this thread. Very cool to see it built from the raw. Are you going to the 1000? I will be working contingency tues and wed.


Unfortunately, I am not. Race car isn't done yet, so we're switching the gears and going for next year. Pretty psyched though, it'll give us a bit moar time (like, a year, or something) to race some other stuff before tackling the 1000. Have fun down there!



danglingmanhood said:


> Now this is a novel thread, a departure from the usual "what new bike should I get?" threads!


inorite?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like a more linear than progressive frame. Also you're gonna run an air fork. Why VIvidC instead of VividA?


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Bikes are way funner after all their tubes have been *bended*...
Sweet thread, it's awesome seeing the process.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Leland: it's definitely a progressive leverage rate. I posted the leverage rate curve in the Ridemonkey thread if you want to check it out. Due to the progression, Cane Creek recommends the coil DB over the Air for most riders. My wife's Beta will have a DB Air, but set to the most linear setup (no air volume spacers, and using the new air spring can with the larger bypass hole)


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> Why VIvidC instead of VividA?


Because it's darn near impossible to put a Ti spring on an air shock. Duh.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

This is my new favorite thread.


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

Just got a shot from the guys of the frame being glued together with Teh Lightning™... pretty cool. I believe the front triangle welds will be finished today or tomorrow, and the tubes for the rear triangle will be delivered for welding tomorrow evening.










Next will be powder coating (all beta frames will be None Moar Black) and then BOOSH... time to hang parts on it and hit the trails.


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

Got an email update from GG this morning, basically the front triangles should be hitting the powder coat action today, and all the pieces of the rear triangles have been delivered to the welder. Which means I should be taking delivery of this Bad Larry in two weeks* and I can't be moar stokeder. The latest from the FB page shows the pile o' parts that will become rear triangles in the next week or so...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

more pics


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

DHgnaR said:


> Bikes are way funner after all their tubes have been *bended*...
> Sweet thread, it's awesome seeing the process.


form over function is the new hotness...

not trying to rain on anyone's parade, i'm just not a fan of bent tubes for aesthetic reasons...


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> form over function is the new hotness...
> 
> not trying to rain on anyone's parade, i'm just not a fan of bent tubes for aesthetic reasons...


Me neither, that's why there all of the tube bends in the GG/DH are there for functional reasons, not aesthetics.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Straighten the tubes as much as possible and ano instead of poweder coat and this would be my ideal frame. How much $$$ with their cheapest shock option? Would be sweet if they offer it with a RS Kage or Fox Van shock for the simplest DH frame ever.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

That is sweet man 
Being involved in every bit of the build would be cool, really give you a feel for the bike


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont really understand the curved tube gripe. I would guess the top tube is to help with stand over height and the down tube is to add tire clearance when the front fork is at full squish. Looks to me like this bike is 95% purpose built at least, it just happens to look good too! To each their own on the looks of something though.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> Straighten the tubes as much as possible and ano instead of poweder coat and this would be my ideal frame. How much $$$ with their cheapest shock option? Would be sweet if they offer it with a RS Kage or Fox Van shock for the simplest DH frame ever.


The tubes are as straight as possible currently. On the Alpha prototypes, we had two bends in the downtube, and I ditched one of them for the Betas with the redesigned headtube junction. The top tube bend is for standover clearance and producing an integral "gusset" with the seat tube without adding an extra part. And, the remaining downtube bend is there for suspension pivot and shock clearance. The rear triangle tube bends are for tire and crank clearance.

As far as anodizing, we may look into it in the future, but it isn't currently offered. The reason is because anodizing reduces the fatigue strength, and we need to do fatigue testing specifically with anodized parts before we sell bikes with that finish. I don't think it is a major factor, but it's something I want to test before we offer it.

Beta frame price with shock was $1925, with a reasonably priced upgrade to a CCDB. We recently picked up an OEM account with Fox, and the base model shock is now a Vanilla RC. Production price for the frame with Van RC will be announced soon, but will probably be a little higher.

ronnyg: Thanks! You're definitely correct about the tube bends!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

great thread!


----------



## Ronny Grady (Sep 14, 2003)

Good stuff, I'm stoked to see the final product


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

....


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks awesome! I'd love to have one of those!


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

Frames are coming right along, starting to get pretty stoked to possibly get some riding time on 'er before the snow really starts to fly here in Colorado. Riding my trail bike is sweet and I love it but it just arn't the same as shredding a DH rig...

*The first five front triangles, welding is finished and ready to powdercoat:*









*Straight out da oven, yo:*









*Gettin' a little face'n'chase on:*









*Gotta look purty:*


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been following this thread. Great work!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow. MOAR than impressive!!!


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my.... They look very nice.
Love the paint job.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

This has been fun to watch. Looking forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## DHRracer (Feb 14, 2004)

Full Trucker said:


> Frames are coming right along, starting to get pretty stoked to possibly get some riding time on 'er before the snow really starts to fly here in Colorado. Riding my trail bike is sweet and I love it but it just arn't the same as shredding a DH rig...
> 
> *The first five front triangles, welding is finished and ready to powdercoat:*
> 
> ...


Was heat treating after welding needed?


----------



## cadwiz (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for including us. I enjoyed watching the progress. Keep it up!!


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Re: Heat treat

The frames are made from 7005, which is an age-hardening alloy, and in general, it is considered not _necessary_ to heat treat. However, an artificial age-hardening heat treat can be done after welding to reach full strength without waiting for it to occur naturally. 
In our case, since reliability is a top goal, we do perform an artificial age hardening heat treatment after welding.

And, thanks for the compliments!


----------



## CHINOTAKER (Nov 1, 2012)

*Amazing!*

Awsome job guys!!! I wonder how much does a DH frame cost without all the marketing?


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

CHINOTAKER said:


> Awsome job guys!!! I wonder how much does a DH frame cost without all the marketing?


I'm guessing about $1925-ish


----------



## twelve02 (Nov 26, 2012)

This is a cool thread, can't wait to see further progress.


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

Very aesthetically pleasing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words so far. Here's a quick shot from earlier this week, the rear triangles are finished up on the first 5 and getting ready to get powdercoated. Pretty stoked at this point, it was Wednesday I think? Anyways, another big update to the project is on the horizon, but wanted to get this picture in the mix to tide ya'll over.










BLAMMO!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

More pixs!!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like oval axle holes. Is there a flip chip at the rear axle for 2 chainstay lengths? How does the brake mount accomodate that?


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> Looks like oval axle holes. Is there a flip chip at the rear axle for 2 chainstay lengths? How does the brake mount accomodate that?


Yep, a "flip chip" indeed that adjusts chainstay length from 17" to 17-1/2". The hangar is a separate piece from the chip and the frame itself. The through-axle goes through both the drop out and the derailer hangar and keeps it all nice and snug-like. As for brake mount accommodating it... to be honest I'm not sure. There is no adjustment for the brake that I remember, I'll have to take a look later this evening. And I'll make sure to get pictures of all this real soon...


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

I decided to try a fixed brake caliper mount on the alpha prototypes to see if it would work vs moving the brake caliper when you swap chainstay settings. For that experiment, I put the brake caliper in a location as if the long chainstay setting didn't exist, and it still worked in the long chainstay setting.

For the Betas, I moved the brake caliper mount to be centered between the short and long settings. With this batch, we'll have tested the following brakes: Shimano SLX & Saint, Avid Code, & Hayes Prime. Based on the experience with the alphas, I doubt we'll have an issue. If we do, I can add a second set of holes, but I wanted to minimize the PITA of changing geometry. The goal was to make it easy enough where people actually use the adjustments.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

the Brapmobile is alive...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Bring it to Angelfire this weekend! Lots of people here for the enduro race and unlike the CO mountains the trails are all open and dry.


----------

